# Gentoo 2008 Live CD

## bloedie

Hi.

Ich habe nun auf 4 verschiedenen Rechnern versucht mit der 2008.0 Live CD 

zu arbeiten leider ohne erfolg. Ein Netzwerk wird auf keinem meiner Rechner

gestartet.

Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme? Auf allen Rechnern läuft übrigens schon 

Gentoo und nie hat es Probleme mit dem Netzwerk gegeben.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## dertobi123

Was für eine Netzwerkkarte? Welches Kernel-Modul? Modul ist vorhanden? Modul kann händisch geladen werden?

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Netzwerkkarte RTL8129 

Modul ist geladen, Netzwerkkarte wird erkannt,

eine 169 er IP vergeben die nicht zum Netzwerkpasst. 

Ein restart des Netzwerkes schjägt fehl.

Auch wird nur die us/41 Tastatur geladen egal was man angibt.

Probleme sind bei x86 und x86_64 gleich

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## dertobi123

 *bloedie wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> Netzwerkkarte RTL8129 
> 
> Modul ist geladen, Netzwerkkarte wird erkannt,
> ...

 

Eine 169er IP passt zu "DHCP geht nich".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch wird nur die us/41 Tastatur geladen egal was man angibt.
> 
> Probleme sind bei x86 und x86_64 gleich
> ...

 

Über das "dokeymap" wird nur das Tastaturlayout für die Konsole gesetzt, nicht das für die grafische Oberfläche.

----------

## bloedie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine 169er IP passt zu "DHCP geht nich".
> 
> 

 

DHCP geht zumindest von meinem Router, da die anderen Systeme ebenfalls über DHCP ihre IP bekommen.

DHCP wird auch gestartet. sieht man ja mit htop

Versuche ich das Netzwerk neu zu starten, wird gar nichts mehr erkannt.

Irgendwie merkwürdig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Über das "dokeymap" wird nur das Tastaturlayout für die Konsole gesetzt, nicht das für die grafische Oberfläche.
> 
> 

 

Und genau das funzt nicht! Es ist immer ein englisches Tastaturlayout geladen. Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern

das dieses Problem schon mal bei 2006.0 oder 2006.1 war glaube ich. 

Vielleicht einfach mal selbst die Live CD downloaden und brennen und mal davon booten. Mal sehen was

bei dir raus kommt.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Habe mir gerade auch noch die "Minimal Installations CD" downgeloaded und 

auch dort funzt das DHCP bei mir nicht.

Ich bekomme das Netzwerk aber mit 

net-setup eth0 

und der manuellen IP vergabe zum laufen. 

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## dertobi123

 *bloedie wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme das Netzwerk aber mit 
> 
> net-setup eth0 
> 
> und der manuellen IP vergabe zum laufen. 

 

Also ein DHCP-Problem

 *bloedie wrote:*   

> Und genau das funzt nicht! Es ist immer ein englisches Tastaturlayout geladen. Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern
> 
> das dieses Problem schon mal bei 2006.0 oder 2006.1 war glaube ich. 
> 
> Vielleicht einfach mal selbst die Live CD downloaden und brennen und mal davon booten. Mal sehen was
> ...

 

Ein zugegeben etwas komisches Tastaturlayout, aber dem deutschen Tastaturlayout erst einmal sehr nah ...

----------

## lituxer

Habe mir gerade die amd64 Live CD gezogen.

Netzwerk und DHCP funktionieren bei mir einwandfrei.

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Habe gerade versucht die x86 live CD in einer Virtualbox zu starten.

Auch da kein DHCP und mit net-setup eth0 lies es sich dort auch nicht

aktivieren.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## think4urs11

Das ganze riecht nach einem DHCP-Server der nicht ganz RFC-konform arbeitet und Probleme mit DUID!=MAC hat.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich habe es eben mal kurz mit der x86 i686 getestet, und hatte keine Probleme..

Netzwerk wurde korrekt per dhcp zum Router hergestellt und war sofort einsatzbereit, auch das keymap (de) funktioniert Problemlos.

Hardware:

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

Treiber Modul "sky2"

Selbst

Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

kam samt firmware korrekt hoch, habe es jedoch nicht weiter konfiguriert, und genutzt.

Mein erster Eindruck, die Jungs haben ganze Arbeit geleistet!

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das ganze riecht nach einem DHCP-Server der nicht ganz RFC-konform arbeitet und Probleme mit DUID!=MAC hat.

 

Mein Router ist ein 

T-Com Speedport 701V

EDIT: Mein jetziges Gentoo funzt ja auch mit DHCP.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## dertobi123

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Mein erster Eindruck, die Jungs haben ganze Arbeit geleistet!

 

Würd' ich so nicht ganz unterschreiben, für die x86 livecd wirds wohl kurzfristig ein -r1 geben (woran ich nicht ganz unschuldig bin ...).

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Mein erster Eindruck, die Jungs haben ganze Arbeit geleistet! 
> 
> Würd' ich so nicht ganz unterschreiben, für die x86 livecd wirds wohl kurzfristig ein -r1 geben (woran ich nicht ganz unschuldig bin ...).

 

hast du was verbockt oder was verbessert?   :Laughing: 

@bloedie: was spuckt denn dmesg bzw "tail /var/log/messages" aus beim verbinden? (ich hoffe syslog ist auf der live-cd...)

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Nachdem ich nun auch mal den Installer in der grafischen sowie in der Text Version

ausprobiert habe, musste ich feststellen dass dieser immer wieder beim grub schreiben

abbricht weil er keinen Kernel finden kann, was ja auch richtig ist, denn es sind weder

Kernel Sources noch ein Kernel vorhanden bzw. eingespielt worden.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich probiere die angebotenen Medien und Installationsmöglichkeiten

nur aus. Alle meine Gentoosysteme laufen einwandfrei. 

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das ganze riecht nach einem DHCP-Server der nicht ganz RFC-konform arbeitet und Probleme mit DUID!=MAC hat.

 

So nach einem Firmwareupdate meines T-COM Speedport W 701V funzt nun auch das 

DHCP mit der Live-CD.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## dertobi123

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> hast du was verbockt oder was verbessert?  

 Nein, nicht direkt. 

 *bloedie wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich nun auch mal den Installer in der grafischen sowie in der Text Version
> 
> ausprobiert habe, musste ich feststellen dass dieser immer wieder beim grub schreiben
> 
> abbricht weil er keinen Kernel finden kann, was ja auch richtig ist, denn es sind weder
> ...

 Siehe Bug #230998 und hier.

----------

